
A startup isn’t a marathon, it’s the Tour de France - kornish
https://medium.com/@pedalpete/a-startup-isnt-a-marathon-it-s-the-tour-de-france-a36d0754b6c2
======
herbst
A defined end where only one can win plus high changes to get impotent on the
way? Sounds about right

